# Please Help Me!!!! Please !!!



## poleeros4ever (Mar 28, 2007)

I am about to get my degree at my community college, and I am taking Music 103 class...We have a final paper due in order to pass the class...We have a list of selected classical music pieces...and we have to pick one and describe it in details...we have to tell what is going on at the particular moment in the piece and what kind of instruments are being played...with a counterseconds included...meaning we have to say at what seconds what happens...Language in the paper has to be a "music language" meaning we have to use professional terms...This scares me a lot because as much as I do enjoy the classical music I cant write this paper...it has to be only a 1.5 long...not a personal opinion but descripiton of intruments being played and styles of music...it doesnt have to be all 100% correct either...PLEASE HELP ME...I Need this class to get my AA in Criminal Justice...Otherwise I will fail...PLEASE...Can anyone help me? I thought i would like to write about Swan Lake...Can someone helpppp....Please help !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

> We have a list of selected classical music pieces...and we have to pick one and describe it in details..


It would help if you shared the list with us.


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

Swan Lake is a ballet and would be rather long to write your paper on. You probably mean Swan Lake Suite? What are your other choices?

Here are a couple of websites that might help you with the terminology:

http://www.music.vt.edu/musicdictionary/

http://www.dolmetsch.com/musicalsymbols.htm


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Keemun said:


> http://www.dolmetsch.com/musicalsymbols.htm


Nice. I can decipher my avatar now. 

Edit: Treble-flat-flat-flat-two-by-four. Nah... I think I like "DA DA DA" better.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

I think for the piece you choose, at first study the score while listening. Do that a couple of times faintly pencilling in the bits you can't understand, then look them up. Can you get some model answers?


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Here you have an in-depth analysis of some Vaughan Williams symphonies...

This is what first came to my mind...
However, I think it could be really difficult if you're not familiar with the works (4th and 2nd symphonies are explained in detail)

I suggest you to choose a short piece or concert movement (an ouverture perhaps??) from a well known composer (Tchaikovsky, Beethoven...). Since there are no copyright laws on their works you can manage to download the entire orchestral score from the web* (or P2P networks as Emule), and get to know the instrumentation from it.

If you provide us with the list we can further assist you.

*Not that copyrighted material can not be downloaded at all (I have recently got Shostakovich's 7th this way...)


----------

